# no wireless networks detected



## billstoddard (Oct 7, 2008)

HP Pavilion laptop running XP home SP2, Broadcom network card. Always worked OK. Recently lived in an area with no wireless, had a wired connection. On a trip wireless worked as usual, the next time I tried 3 weeks later got the popup "wireless networks detected" but when I click it says "no wireless networks found in range". I have a backup Verizon aircard which sees the wireless networks when the Broadcom is switched on. Never had conflicts in the past when Verizon access manager was closed. This makes me think this is a windows software problem (all drivers up to date, no problems in device manager). I don't know what may have happened during the 3 weeks I was on a wired connection, but too much time to rollback the system. Don't know if the problem is connected, but windows automatic updates won't install since before this wireless issue. At some point I tried to install SP3 and it also failed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## billstoddard (Oct 7, 2008)

Had to go a different route. When I typed ipconfig /all a window flashed briefly and was gone. I went thru msconfig/tools to get this:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BJTRAVEL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-69-DB-10

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-BF-B1-DC

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PANTECH PC Card WWAN Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-80-20-00-02-00

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\William Stoddard>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you followed the instructions exactly, that wouldn't happen. This is also not the full display that I want to see. When you try my method again, read the first line of the post:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:


----------



## billstoddard (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, I got the window up but it won't let me copy. I selected all, tried copying ctrl C.


----------



## billstoddard (Oct 7, 2008)

Tried again this morning with better luck.
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\William Stoddard>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BJTRAVEL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-69-DB-10

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-BF-B1-DC

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PANTECH PC Card WWAN Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-80-20-00-02-00

PPP adapter NationalAccess - BroadbandAccess:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.211.193.88
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.211.193.88
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.174.92.14
69.78.96.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4B-D3-C1-58
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4bd3:c158::4bd3:c158
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4B-D3-C1-58
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:75.211.193.88%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\William Stoddard>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That IPCONFIG shows a connection to a network using the PPP connection. Is that the Verizon connection?

Can you ever connect using the other wireless or wired connections?


----------



## billstoddard (Oct 7, 2008)

It looks like I'm connected on the PPP connection. The aircard is the Pantech device, connects to National Access and Broadband Access. I used to have no trouble connecting with the wireless modem, which I think is Wireless Connection 3. I was having no problem connecting with the wired broadband cable modem, Realtek I think. Never tried the dial-up. The Verizon aircard uses the VZ Access Manager program to connect. With the built in wireless turned on, the VZ Access Manager sees all the available wireless networks. I haven't tried to use it to connect at a free Wi-Fi spot. I tried to use it at my old home, now my daughter's house with the wireless router I used to use when the Windows network manager used to work, but the VZ program doesn't support WPA, only WEP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like conflicts between two wireless clients, I think I'd have to actually be able to tinker with that one to figure out if there's a solution.


----------



## billstoddard (Oct 7, 2008)

I suppose that it's a conflict. They didn't use to conflict. If I had the VZ program open and tried to access through the wireless access, I would get an error message that VZ was in charge while the program was open. With the VZ program closed I was able to use the wireless connection as usual. I had the VZ program for a year without the problem. I got it as a backup because I travel a lot. I prefer the wireless because it is faster. The VZ card has also had compatibility issues with my computer, get that BSOD frequently if I push it too hard.


----------



## subodhpokharel (Oct 11, 2008)

How can share wireless networking in Laptop?


----------



## rzinn (Aug 27, 2010)

One simple solution may be a Wireless switch right on the laptop. I had a similar problem with not detecting any wireless networks and discovered that I accidentally flipped the switch for the wireless radio. Once I switched it back, everything was fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This Ancient Thread is now Closed!


----------

